# Keep Christine Mia in prayers, her husband passed



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Please keep Christine Mia in our prayers, her husband passed from a brain aneurysm.. I can only imagine her pain right now.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

bump in case anyone missed this
Keep Christine Mia in your prayers right now


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

This is such sad news. Poor Christine, my heart is just breaking for her.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh how awful!!! Sending hugs and prayers to her!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sending my sympathies to her. 
I hope she has good family support to help her through this.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh no, I can't even imagine what she's going through 
God Bless her


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So tragic. And she lost Leo not that long ago. I hope she has support from those close to her.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Such tragic news. Prayers and condolences to Christine and family.


----------



## JacksMom (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh no, how terrible.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

My heart goes out to Christine. She is such a good person who always thinks of others. I am so sorry to hear this very sad news. 

I am going to try and call her soon. In the meantime ... Michelle, if you are in touch with Christine, please tell her I send my condolences and love.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this  Please let her know there are many people out there who are thinking about her and praying for her.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

This is awful news. God bless her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Michelle my heart breaks, I love Christine, I had no idea she lost little Leo. It's more then one can handle. I know I made a reply earlier but my heart hurts for her.

I hope she comes and reads these posts


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear this sad news. My heart goes out to Christine and her family.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I saw on fb that she lost Leo and that was heartbreaking enough considering how much she used to post about Leo, Mia and then Ana. I looked at some posts on her fb yesterday and saw the updates that I believe were made by her sister. I was glad to see that her sister said she would make sure she is well taken care of. 
I couldn't stop thinking about Christine and her husband yesterday, it's so sad. They were so happy together.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Very sad news about Christine. She's been through so much, and she is not a strong girl. I saw too that she lost her little Leo. Hoping she has lots of family support. You can all PM her your condolences on FB too.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

That is very sad news. Sending prayers.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh how sad, I feel so sorry for her.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Such sad news, I hope she is getting through this. Hard to imagine the pain she must be feeling.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't imagine loosing the love of my life..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

michellerobison said:


> I can't imagine loosing the love of my life..




me either Michelle, somehow God would bring us through.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

May God comfort her heart....such sad news....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This is so sad....I can't imagine how she must be feeling about now...my heart goes out to her.


----------

